# os snow leopard sur ordi intrl i5



## jogary (28 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir. Jevais faire construire chez un assembleur un ordi avec une carte mere gygabyte et un proc intel i5 quad core. Pourrais je mettre dessus mon os mac snow leopard que jai en dvd  ? Merci.


----------



## AnnC21 (28 Décembre 2010)

Ca, ça va dans la section "cave du mac", ça s'appelle un hackintosh  (et légalement c'est pas autorisé)

Pour répondre très vaguement à ta question, c'est TOUS les composants qu'il faut prendre en compte pour la compatibilité (carte graphique, ethernet, wifi...).

Et on déménage&#8230;


----------

